# Burstner Aviano Mattress now has a dip in the middle!



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi


We have an Aviano 728g with 2 fixed single beds in the back. We are currently 2/3rds through a 3 month trip in France and unfortunately my mattress has developed a 'pit' in the middle. As a result I am waking up with back ache every morning. We can't swop the mattresses as one is longer than the other. We have today turned mine over, so I shall see how that goes tonight. 


I know that I could get a memory foam mattress topper but I'm not sure that would help as it would still go down in the middle.


Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You do realise you have posted the best post for silly remarks, I of course shall refrain from this opportunity.:wink2::wink2:
You do not say how old the bed is.how often you turned the mattress over.

cabby


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

We experienced the same issue with a bed in an Autotrail. We are not heavyweights but the bed/vehicle was virtually new. We claimed under the warranty and the mattress manufacturer arranged for a courier to collect it and repaired/replaced it. They did ask our weights!!

This was one of the better warranty experiences.

HyFy


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfortunately our van is outside of warranty. Now that I have turned the mattress over it is better but I imagine it won't be long before it starts to dip in the middle. I may be a few pounds heavier than I would like to be but at about 11 stone I don't think it's my weight that's the problem. Perhaps I should try a cushion under the 'pit'.


----------

